

Where can tiny startup ($0rev) outsource accounting/bookkeeping/companycreation? - morganf

I haaaaate doing that stuff. One of my achilles' heels. Is there a good company to hire that's tech savvy, that can integrate with our systems, that will do all of that? Thanks!
======
SabrinaDent
Try Plendi.com - snapshot receipts with your iPhone, it goes up and is entered
by an actual person. Then you _throw out the reciept_ \- it's fabulous. You or
your accountant just downloads them to do expenses at the end of the year. It
integrates with other accounting packages too.

------
joshorekoya
Why don't you try using quickbooks? Check it out at
<http://www.quickbooks.com>

~~~
morganf
Thanks for the suggestion. I'd love some solution like xpensr or texthog that
lets me just email in receipts, like less everything's accounting system to
reconcile everything with a book-keeper quarterly, etc etc... maybe just all
these different accounting-ish systems hacked together!

~~~
bdclimber14
Ironically, I'm working on a bookkeeping project (still very early) designed
around emailing in receipts from a camera phone. I have a beta signup page at
getrunrate.com, and would love to talk more if you have time (my email is in
my profile).

~~~
morganf
This sounds like it might just be what I'm looking for!!!

------
jeffepp
<http://lessaccounting.com> \- you can get bookkeeping and accounting software

------
thinkcomp
We provide free web-based accounting software to FaceCash merchants.
<http://www.facecash.com>

